# my update--- (feeling better)



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

recap...had this years ago.....was dp free for a couple of years....

went through a anxious period a few months back! probs ocd kind of thoughts.... that then triggered dp... i couldn't sleep... normal dp kind of feelings but massively anxios!

now however, i'm now anxiety free! totally! i was taking fish oil and multi vits every day, i've cut these down to once every other day. i've been on tablets for my sleeping (which i think are a mild anti depressant) i've stopped taking these, mainly because i keep forgetting........

i'm now anxiety free and to a large degree enjoying life! i still feel dp'd! existance thoughts are now dropping i feel more connected to friends family (people in general) not so alien..... i still feel like i've just been born, if that mnakes sense, like i've lost my past... but i can live with that for now....

everyday i'm feeling more and more "normal" my time perception is getting better, no longer clock watching.... i'm feeling emotions etc with regards to planning my future.....i've stopped looking at myself as mind and body if that makes sense (when normal both as 1).....

i go through spells in the day when i'm thinking fully non dp'd its not even in my mind (altho everything remains 2d)......

so i would say i'm making positive steps! i say to myself if i'm like this forever i could live with it! rather than fighting it just getting on with it!

my life involves..

...exercise! pushing myself physically! i take protein supplements which contain L-glutamin ( i read ppl saying this helps dp).. gym is a proven method to de stress, and also builds self confidence and belief! especially if you have guns like mine 

playing sport (difficult, as its often auto piloted, but gets you in the environemnt where i used to love and be happy with friends etc.)

meds--- no meds, just sleeping tablet.

i take multi vits and minerals and fish oil and garlic and green tea ..most days.... (i missed a few days and felt good so i've stopped going OTT on supplements daily)

relaxation/breathing techniques -- i bought a few of them cd's...they say there hypnotic..all it is is breathin and relaxation...i find it works (even tho i'm anxiety free at the min when i was aanxious these helped alot)

and most of all large doses of happiness! taking several times daily!!! basically spending as much time with my girlfriend and in situations that used to make me happy when "normal"... any thought or something negative that enters my head i just turn the volume of it down and get on with my life! i no longer argue or reassure myself when i get negative thoughts! rational thoughts only!

plan! keep planning things! give yourself targets

stop searching the net. you know what you have...and you know the loop keeps it there... so break the loop stop searching for a cure there aint non!--- instead of searching this site get yourself looking for holidays or new cars or make new friends.... do you really wanna waste ya life on this shit! i know i dont!!!!!!!!

socialising---- i loved going out when normal...lol so i still do, walk tall self confidence and belief! the environment and feel good atmosphere  for me beer dont effect me! tho a stinking hangover effects everyone not just dp'ers!

thinking--- keep it to a minimum...do puzzels and stuff keep it active but not on self obsessive tjhought or stupid theorys and existence bollox.....

basically....dont give this dp air time!

thats enuf typing for one day 

peace out pppl....keep ya chin up...this thing is just a blip! imagine how boring life would be living normally


----------



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW very inspiring....especially since I had this once before too and am still convinced It is forever (silly I know) even though I think it is one of the symptoms......Please keep posting on your progress...I will be looking...Thank You.....C


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

like the pic lol<<<<<<<<<< so you had it once b4 too and recovered now got it back?

last night i played football for 2 hours, today i've had a bbq... i feel alot more "normal" not living in my head as much..... just not fully "with it" and "3d" i suppose there is a transition period its not a case of being dp'd one minute then not the next.... 

either way i feel better in myslef... so i'm keeping positive


----------



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

"i'm now anxiety free and to a large degree enjoying life! i still feel dp'd! existance thoughts are now dropping i feel more connected to friends family (people in general) not so alien..... i still feel like i've just been born, if that mnakes sense, like i've lost my past... but i can live with that for now...."

I think that is the stage I am in now...except i had went through dr and now im going through the existence thoughts phase. I wonder if i have some form of ocd because I am constantly having those invading thoughts about existence but cearly its because of the DR.


----------

